# 60cm - Scree Evolved (IAPLC 2011 entry)



## George Farmer (28 Jul 2011)

Ranked 408th in the IAPLC 2011.

I think this is my strongest aquascape to date.


iaplc 2011 entry by George Farmer, on Flickr


----------



## keymaker (28 Jul 2011)

Absolutely beautiful George. So natural: rock composition and plant selection are in total harmony.
Great tank, love it !!!


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (28 Jul 2011)

the planting at the back is very symmetrical, did you plan this, what was your thinking?


----------



## viktorlantos (28 Jul 2011)

All i can say what i posted to Flickr George  



> This is brilliant George. IMO deserve a much better placement.
> 
> But whatever rank it received, this tank set a new standard how a perfect scape could evolve to another masterpiece. Which will survive much longer than a rank number.
> 
> Well done my friend.


----------



## George Farmer (28 Jul 2011)

keymaker said:
			
		

> Absolutely beautiful George. So natural: rock composition and plant selection are in total harmony.
> Great tank, love it !!!





			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> All i can say what i posted to Flickr George
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the very kind words, and hearty congratulation on both your excellent results.  Thoroughly deserved, as was Mark's.



			
				wearsbunnyslippers said:
			
		

> the planting at the back is very symmetrical, did you plan this, what was your thinking?


Aesthetic balance is provided by the rocks, although the main tension stone is hidden by the plants. I quite like some symmetry in aquascaping.


----------



## Ian Holdich (28 Jul 2011)

not to sound rude towards IAPLC, but this scape should have been higher placed! For me this scape evolutionized (??even a word??), Iwagumi. This is probably why is wasn't placed higher, they're very precious about there Iwagumi.


Brilliant scape George!


----------



## George Farmer (28 Jul 2011)

Thanks, Ian.

That's the Nature (Aquarium) of the Beast.


----------



## Gill (28 Jul 2011)

ianho said:
			
		

> not to sound rude towards IAPLC, but this scape should have been higher placed! For me this scape evolutionized (??even a word??), Iwagumi. This is probably why is wasn't placed higher, they're very precious about there Iwagumi.
> 
> 
> Brilliant scape George!




Completely agree with Ian, should have placed higher.


----------



## SuperWen (28 Jul 2011)

this tank deserve better rank,,,   

the layout is coming from this tank, right? 





IMHO looks more promising than the latest layout


----------



## spyder (28 Jul 2011)

Interesting choice of fish. One of the 1st species I kept many years ago. I can't recall seeing another scape with them.

Looks great to me, rocks, plants, everything.


----------



## viktorlantos (28 Jul 2011)

Maybe strange to tell this, but on a japanese contest the original iwagumi would place higher i am sure with it's excellent rockwork and minimalistic style.

the evolve is more of an european taste for me. what do you think?


----------



## James Marshall (28 Jul 2011)

I am quite suprised at this placement, I really thought this would be the year you got top 100.
Although the final shot was unreleased, the hardscape had recieved alot of publicity, I wonder if this resulted in a points deduction.

Personally I rate both versions of this aquascape very highly indeed, and feel aquascaping is all the better for such original artwork.

Cheers,
James


----------



## Antoni (28 Jul 2011)

Hm... I really believe that this scape is underjudged! It should be at least in the firts 100... Great hardscape and plant choice, great pictures. 

Great scape anyway George. I love it!


----------



## flygja (29 Jul 2011)

Very nice George. I would've used shorter hairgrasses in-between rocks to enhance the perception of depth. I still prefer your evolved scape in every way though.


----------



## Tom (29 Jul 2011)

Not a bad tank George, not bad  Way under-judged, should have been top 100 like everyone says!


----------



## Gary Nelson (29 Jul 2011)

Very nice indeed George - this should have been ranked much higher than it was, well done though


----------



## clonitza (29 Jul 2011)

I'll take my chances  George hope you didn't send the black background/white rims photo 
Mike


----------

